# Why do I gain muscle so easily?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I’ve been contemplating trying your program, but I have thefollowing concern: I am 42 years old female, 5’7, 138 lbs. I have never beenconsidered fat, and my weight has been stable for all myadult life. My most ambitious goal is to lose 10 pounds, which I oftenachieved in the past during busy times, mostly just [...]

*Read More...*


----------

